# Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες > Άλλα Θαλάσσια Σπόρ και Δραστηριότητες >  Ελληνική Ναυαγοσωστική Ακαδημία - Ε.Ν.ΑΚ

## evridiki

http://www.enak.gr/

ΟΛΟΙ ΜΑΣ ΚΑΛΟ ΘΑ ΗΤΑΝ ΝΑ ΞΕΡΟΥΜΕ ΒΑΣΙΚΕΣ ΑΡΧΕΣ ΝΑΥΑΓΟΣΩΣΤΙΚΗΣ... ΟΠΟΙΟΣ ΕΝΔΙΑΦΕΡΕΤΑΙ....... :Very Happy:

----------


## efouskayak

Πολύ χρήσιμο και απαραίτητο  :Smile:

----------


## zamas

*Το 2002 είχαν έρθει από Αθήνα οι υπεύθυνοι της σχολής* *της Ε.Ν.ΑΚ.* και είχαμε κάνει 20 άτομα μαθήματα Ναυαγοσώστη πισίνας.

----------


## japetus

Βλεποντας αυτο το θέμα να δωσω καποιες πληροφοριες για οσους ενδιαφερονται να γινουν και να δουλεψουν σαν ναυαγοσωστες σε παραλίες.
 Χρειαζεται το πτυχίο ναυαγοσωστη που χορηγειται απο τη σχολη μετα την επιτυχη παρακολουθηση μαθηματων που αφορουν Α΄βοήθειες, τεχνικες κολυμβησης, στοιχεια μετεωρολογιας, σχετικη νομοθεσια, ναυαγοσωστικες τεχνικές και άλλα (θεωρητικά και πρακτικά) αλλα δε φτανει μονο αυτο (αυτο ομως το πτυχιο ειναι αρκετο για ναυαγοσωστες πισινας).
 Χρειάζεται επειτα και η αδεια ναυαγοσωστη που δινεται μετα απο εξετασεις στα κατα τοπους λιμεναρχεια.
 Για την αδεια χρειαζεται εκτος απο το πτυχιο ναυαγοσωστη να υπαρχει και αδεια ταχυπλοου και να εξεταστει ενωπιον επιτροπης σε θεωρητικα θεματα ναυαγοσωστικης καθως και στην πραξη (σε θάλασσα ή πισίνα).
 Παραθέτω αναλυτικά το απόσπασμα απο το αρθρο 5 του ΠΔ 23, ΦΕΚ 18/Α/2000:


1. Οι απόφοιτοι των σχολών ναυαγοσωστικής εκπαίδευσης δύνανται να εργαστούν ως ναυαγοσώστες αφού προηγουμένως εφοδιαστούν με άδεια ναυαγοσώστη από τη Λιμενική Αρχή.
2. Η άδεια ναυαγοσώστη χωρηγείται σε όσους:

   Υποβάλλουν στη Λιμενική Αρχή το πιστοποιητικό σπουδών της παραγράφου 5 του άρθρου 3 καθώς και τα δικαιολογητικά των υποπαραγράφων 1α, 1β, 1ε, 1στ, 1θ του άρθρου 2 και τρεις(3) φωτογραφίες.

   Κριθούν από την επιτροπή του άρθρου 6 ως επιτυχόντες στις θεωρητικές εξετάσεις στα ακόλουθα αντικείμενα:
         1. περιεχόμενο του παρόντος Διατάγματος
         2. εφόδια λουτρικής εγκατάστασης και ναυαγοσώστη
         3. χρησιμοποίηση ναυαγοσωστικού εξοπλισμού και γενικά διαφόρων σωστικών μέσων.
         4. τρόποι προσέγγισης θύματος
         5. λαβές αποφυγής
         6. τρόποι έλξης (ρυμούλκησης) κινδυνεύοντος
         7. απαλλαγή από τα ρούχα εντός του νερού
         8. αντίδραση σε περίπτωση πανικού του κινδυνεύοντος
         9. έρευνα βυθού, εκτίμηση ρευμάτων και ανέμων
        10. επικίνδυνα ψάρια
        11. βασικές γνώσεις μετεωρολογίας
        12. τρόποι διάσωσης θύματος και ειδικά σε περίπτωση ατόμου με ειδικές ανάγκες
        13. σύνταξη αναφοράς συμβάντος
        14. εξέταση θύματος (σφυγμός αναπνοή)
        15. φυσιολογία πνιγμού
        16. υποθερμία, κράμπα, εξάντληση κολυμβητή - εγκαύματα από το ήλιο
        17. χρησιμοποίηση φαρμακευτικού υλικού
        18. επίδεση τραυμάτων - χρησιμοποίηση επιδεσμικού υλικού
        19. συμπτώματα ηλίαση και αντιμετώπιση αυτής
        20. ορολογία αντικειμένου στην αγγλική γλώσσα.

   Κριθούν από την επιτροπή του άρθρου 6 ως ικανοί, εφόσον επιτύχουν τις εξής ελάχιστες αθλητικές επιδόσεις χωρίς εξοπλισμό κολυμβητή.
         1. κολύμβηση εκατό (100) μ. Ελεύθερο, πρόσθιο, ύπτιο και πλάγιο
         2. κολύμβηση εκατό (100) μ. Με οπτική επαφή του κινδυνεύοντος σε χρόνο μικρότερο των δύο πρώτων λεπτών (2΄)
         3. κολύμβηση τετρακοσίων (400) μ. Σε χρόνο μικρότερο των δέκα πρώτων λεπτών (10΄)
         4. ανέλκυση αντικειμένου βάρους τουλάχιστον τριών (3) χιλιογράμμων από βάθος έξι (6) μ.
         5. υποβρύχια κολύμβηση τουλάχιστων εικοσι πέντε (25) μ.
         6. έλξη (ρυμούλκηση) κινδυνεύοντος σε απόσταση τουλάχιστον πενήντα (50)μέτρων
         7. κωπηλασία

     Έχουν εφοδιαστεί με άδεια χειριστή ταχυπλόου σκάφους ή θαλάσσιου μοτοποδηλάτου.

----------

